# كورس كامل فى انتقال الحرارة pdf و فيديو Heat And mass transfer



## captainhass (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كورس محاضرات PDF و كورس محاضرات فيديو فى

Heat And Mass Transfer


*
Heat And Mass Transfer (pdf)
كورس محاضرات انتقال الحرارة و الكتلة بصيغة pdf

الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heat and mass transfer course.php
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Heat And Mass Transfer (video)
كورس محاضرات فيديو لانتقال الحرارة و الكتلة

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Heat And Mass Transfer video course.php
*​


----------



## captainhass (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟​


----------



## nartop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شي جميل مشكور على الجهد


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

nartop قال:


> شي جميل مشكور على الجهد



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تحياتي لك على الموضوع و ياريت تضعه على الفورشيرد علشان يسهل تحميله 
و انتهز الفرصة لأوجه التحية لشيخ علم انتقال الحرارة الاستاذ الدكتور محمود عوض في جامعة المنصورة 
و اقول الحق ان هذا الرجل ثروة في توصيل المادة العلمية لتلاميذه و سببا لحبي هذه المادة و كان يدرسها لي في عام 1989 عند دراستي للدبلومة جزاه الله عن كل من تتلمذ على يديه خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


 
جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب يا كابتن


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا على الكتاب يا كابتن



كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يااخي


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خير يااخي




يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​ 



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام
​


كل عام و أنتم بخير​ 

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​ 
شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​ 





اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​ 

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى​


" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​






اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 

فما انت الا أيام​






كل عام و أنتم بخير​ 




اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​ 
*اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة لجميع طلاب العلم و فقهم الله اجمعين*​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 




كل عام و انتم بخير​ 

كل عام و انتم بخير​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 




كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام
​


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​ 
و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى​ 
" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​​



اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة
​


كل عام و انتم بخير​ 

كل عام و أنتم بخير
​


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​​



*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​*
​







اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
​


اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​ 
جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​​
​


كل عام و انتم بخير​ 





_اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك _
_و صحتك قبل سقمك _
_فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم _​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنتم الا أيام​






اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه​ 





كل عام و انتم بخير​ 





اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 





كل عام و انتم بخير​ 




كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 





اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 

فما أنت الا أيام​




كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام*​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
و صحتك قبل سقمك
فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم​​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 
كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


كل عام و انتم بخير
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


كل عام و انتم بخير​ 





كل عام وانتم بخير​ 






اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

كل عام و انتم بخير​



كل عام و أنتم بخير​ 

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


كل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## العراق نيو (6 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## soubhi (6 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

soubhi قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لكم




جزاكم الله خير على ردكم الطيب​ ​


----------



## sabry ragab (8 يناير 2010)

واضافة منى على شكر الدكتور محمود عوض 
الى العلامة الدكتور محمود عوض : لك كل الحب والتقدير من كل طالب تتلمذ على يديك , عندما نسمع سيرتة فى اى محفل علمى او فى عملنا بمحطات الطاقة كل منا يكاد يطير الى الجامعة ليشكره ويقف له تعظيما واجلالا.
دكتور محمود نشكرك من كل قلوبنا ونشكر ايضا الدكتور الفاضل : احمد حامد والكتور محمد غصوب والدكتور فاروق عكاشة ولاننسى الدكتور العظيم الدكتور مصطفى عوض بارك الله لهم جميعا ممن ذكرناهم والى جميع قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية ونخص بالشكر ايضا الدكتور لطفى رئيس القسم والدكتور صلاح الامام والدكتور احمد سلطان والدكتور جمال سلطان والدكتور محمد النجار والدكتور بيرج يوهانس.


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## سحر الجنوب (10 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع هندسي بيت مساحة 150 مدفي بالطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## nartop (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جهدك


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

nartop قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور جهدك


 

*يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
*​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

*كورس Heat and mass transfer انتقال الحرارة pdf*

السلام عليكم

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله سوف تجدون

كورس كامل محاضرات pdf مباشرة و يمكنك تحميلها

كورس كامل فى انتقال احرارة لأكبر الجامعات

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/heat and mass transfer course.php​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

*كورس Heat and mass transfer فيديو كامل جميع المحاضرات*

السلام عليكم

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله ستجدون

كورس انتقال الحرارة كامل المحاضرات بالفيديو

مباشر على الموقع أو يمكنك التحميل اذا كان لديك برنامج internet download manager

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Heat And Mass Transfer video course.php​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم​


----------



## berkane (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## za_hero_man (8 فبراير 2010)

_*موضوع جميل يا باشمهندس
*_


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

za_hero_man قال:


> _*موضوع جميل يا باشمهندس
> *_



تسلم أخى الكريم

يعطيك الف عافية و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

captainhass قال:


> شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم​


 

هذ الموقع رائع جدا وشكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> هذ الموقع رائع جدا وشكرا لك على الموضوع



يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

nartop قال:


> مشكوووووووووووررررررررر



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## bouzid24 (5 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*ا​


----------



## captainhass (7 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوور اخي الكريم و وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> بارك الله فيك و الله يعطيك العافية




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ENG-COOL (9 أبريل 2010)

انشاءلله


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع شيق جدا و شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## captainhass (10 أبريل 2010)

mohamed badran قال:


> الموضوع شيق جدا و شكرا على المجهود الرائع



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخوي


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

الصناعي قمه قال:


> شكرا اخوي



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (17 أبريل 2010)

wshrr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## أبوالفاروووق (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## captainhass (18 أبريل 2010)

أبوالفاروووق قال:


> جزاكم الله خير



 *جزاكم الله خير*​
​


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

thank you man


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك.................................................................................................


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> بارك الله فيك.................................................................................................



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

؟؟


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng_ahmed_zaki_303 (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي و بارك الله لك في علمك و في عملك


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

eng_ahmed_zaki_303 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي و بارك الله لك في علمك و في عملك



الله يعطيك العافية و يبارك فيك
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## نجومه (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## captainhass (31 مايو 2010)

نجومه قال:


> شكرا لك وجزيت خيرا


 
*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## ميكانيكيو الكوكب (28 يونيو 2010)

عاشت الايادي
تشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

ميكانيكيو الكوكب قال:


> عاشت الايادي
> تشكر على هذا المجهود




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Mzghoul (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الموضوع قيم


----------



## captainhass (22 يوليو 2010)

mzghoul قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا الموضوع قيم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذا العمل*


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> *شكرا على هذا العمل*



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## jassim78 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على الكتاب القيم


----------



## jassim78 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## jassim78 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you friend


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أكتوبر 2010)

captainhass قال:


> اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نرجو مراعاة عدم تكرار المواضيع والمشاركات .. 

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.
​


----------



## eng_moh2010 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## captainhass (23 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_moh2010 قال:


> thanks



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## خالد كنان (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## captainhass (24 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد كنان قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير



*جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## كرم الحمداني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## captainhass (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> عاشت الايادي ياورد





كرم الحمداني قال:


> عاشت الايادي ياورد



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## amhkff (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور*

جهد كبير يا اخي


----------



## ميدو الغول (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الخير


----------



## م/الفيفي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الممتاز. جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## eng.barbai (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*thanks*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## elnazeer71 (2 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل لو امكن اعادة رفعه مرة اخري ​


----------



## captainhass (20 فبراير 2013)

إذا كانت هناك أى مشكلة بالروابط يمكن تصفح الكورس من هنا

Heat and mass transfer​


----------



## eng_alex (22 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل وياريت لو كان فى كورسات اكتر


----------

